# NBDL Stipulations in the New CBA



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The prospect of having a true NBA minor league is very exciting, but does anyone else feel that the players' union have slightly ruined what the NBDL potentially could have been? The (supposed) clause in the new Collective Bargaining Agreement, stating that only first and second-year players would be eligible to play in the NBDL, doesn't seem like the best option. Now I know that the players' union weren't able to get many of their concessions, but by disallowing teams to send some of their lesser veteran players is too much. I'm excited to see the first and second-year players compete against each other, but I would rather have them compete amongst veterans, also. With 15 potential teams, the talent will be scarcely spread. It seems to me that the majority of the players' were able to lobby for this in fear of being sent down, which slightly ruins the purpose of a minor league.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I haven't looked that closely, but I thought that what it said was that only first and second year players could be _forced_ to go down to the NBDL, not that only first and second year players could be down there at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm sure if there are 3rd year players that need more seasoning they could go down there, but let's be real here for a minute.

If you came out of HS and into the NBDL as a FA, that's one year there. You then get drafted the following year, but still not ready, so you get sent down. That's two years. Then you're 2nd year in the league, you're still there.

If after 48 games (at 48 minutes per), round the clock training and skills development for 3 years, isn't enough to make you an NBA player, you're a bust.

Year one = 17/18 (HS or European) NBDL free agent (48 games)
Year two = NBA rookie (NBDL)
Year two = NBA 2nd year player (NBDL)

Man after 144 games in 3 years and you still aren't ready for the league, that'd be pretty darn horrible. Plus, we still don't know if the NBDL season will be raised to 52 or 60 games instead.

The players union didn't feel it was right to force guys to go down to the NBDL that weren't first and second year players. I agree, since the new rookie wage is two years, then a team option for the next two years. 

Since you have a place to put the Skita's, Diop's, Kwame's, Ebi's, Perkins' of the world, they should develop because they're playing.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Can the older players (3 yrs +) go down by choice for a warm up game after injury?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

nutmeged3 said:


> Can the older players (3 yrs +) go down by choice for a warm up game after injury?


If it's like baseball, then yes that would be possible. It would have to be them choosing to go down.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I believe so, but it I don't think it has been specified yet, but I'm sure once the CBA goes public, it will be announced.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well then we know where Jamal Mahburn and Alan Houston will be playing next year....


I think it will be interesting. Now I hope they get a lot more games telavised... I think have games on on days like a Tuesday or Sunday nights??? People are going to want to watch these games, and now that it has it's own forum, it should get more tv time! No just kidding... But not really.

I bet a lot of the games will be on NBATV, during the day like the old NBDL games.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

First and foremost, thank God there's finally an NBDL forum. :banana:


It's been in the plans for some time that the NBDL was only going to push 1st and 2nd year players. As Stern said, this is a development league and he doesn't want a minor league.

I guess that kills any talk of merging with the CBA, something I wished personally they could do.

They also finally figured out that a AAA level league needs to be in a AAA market. While it was nice for them to be here in Asheville for four years, they really should do a lot better in Tulsa. 

I just hope they get more TV time on NBATV, even a (gasp) live game or two.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope to see vertern journymen still have a home in the NBDL. I am very interested in seeing how the teams are spilt and how that really works out. It's easy in theory to see working but I can see a few minor problems in the future. It looks to be a very exciting time though, minor league basketball will be fun to watch and will help counter the NBA draft's move towards future potential.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not really a minor league. It's the developmental league. If you're 25 years old and you're in this league, you obviously must suck.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The best thing to me is FINALLY there may be some stability in the minor league markets, even if the D-League is considered "developmental" instead of a true minor leauge.

My thought is it will the "AAA" league in minor league basketball.

Given that a merger with the CBA is unlikely, CBA becomes the "AA" league by default.

The other leagues, WBA, USBL, etc. will try to be "A" league. Wouldn't be surprised is down the road all these other leagues try to be recogized as the official step down from NBDL, making it an official "AA" league, which would act more like a minor league than the NBDL itself.

Please spare us any discussion of the joke ABA league. :clown:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm just wondering what the 7 other cities are. As long as they put a team in Long Beach, CA, I will be happy. I will support the NBDL with my money, because local team prospects will be playing there and different teams will be coming into the city. It would be cool to see a Lebron type in a less hectic environment for a year in the D-League.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I think it's great. Or at least sounds as if it may be. A question, though, that I'm not sure if it's been asked (or even if this part has been hammered out yet.) Will there be a limit on the number of times per season (?) that a guy can be sent down/brought up? I think in baseball, after X amount of times, you can send a guy back to AAA, but he needs to clear waivers first ie every other team can have a shot at grabbing him. I don't particularly want to see guys ping-ponging back and forth between NBA and the NBDL everytime someone on the active roster has a tummyache. I guess this question ties in with the expanded roster minimum/no IR, but I'm still curious.


----------

